

Ad-blocking ruled legal in Germany - thestack_alice
http://thestack.com/ad-blocking-ruled-legal-german-court-220415

======
stegosaurus
The fact that this is even up for debate is depressing.

Content being displayed on my computer is mine. I can photoshop the actors in
a movie into different colours. I can replace all instances of Bernard with
Dave. And I will. If you think that justifies a response with guns and cages,
you are ill.

~~~
DanBC
Illegal doesn't always mean arrestable or police involvement. It might just
mean a company could sue for loss of earnings.

[In the UK] downloading a movie is illegal but not arrestable until you do it
as part of trade - burning the movie to a bunch of DVDs and selling them for
example.

Until then the rights owners can sue for loss of earnings (one DVD downloaded,
about £10 per DVD) and that's about it.

While I'm ad tolerant I agree that this court case is horrible. Some
advertisers are scum and cases like this don't help them.

